# I did something...



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

The story telling time with eric got me to thinking. I really need to work my way out of the rut I've dug for myself. Sooo, after a long, frustrating night at work, I decided that Pyro could make the UKC show after all, if I really, really pushed it. 

I got stuck in traffic (fatality accident, when I saw that, I almost changed my mind...), made it home, tossed sleepy dogs out the door to potty. Made their breakfast, bribed them all back in. Scrubbed the mud off Pyro (hairless and it still took two soapings!). Trimmed a bit more off his nails, shoved him the Jeep and flew the hour and 20 minutes to Denton to make ringtime just in time. 

So, goofy little squirrely guy took a first, then Best Male. 
Oops, need to confirm things, but we do believe that makes him a UKC champion. 
I know he's not a poodle, but I don't think I would've ever eeked out the courage to try if it weren't for you guys. 
(Also, thank you eric, for the kick in the rear I needed.)


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Huge congratulations - both for the win and for finding the energy to get up and go. I hope it is a harbinger of a more peaceful, less stressful time ahead. Somewhere there must be a career that will use your many skills without leaving you constantly physically and emotionally exhausted - may this be the year that you find it!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Thank you!

I hope you're right. And no, I'm out of gas - no energy here. lol Work is even harder tonight than usual. But, I brought PyPy's ribbons with me to remind myself there was a bright spot and maybe help with the 'Oh, Gawd, I'm tired!' feeling. lol

Today did show me something, yes, I'm pleased with the win, that's all good. The BEST part? (and I know you guys will get this) He was getting his photo taken as a New Champion, my friend/his co-owner was in the photo with him (I was still in my work scrubs lol) He wouldn't stack or focus or cooperate with them at all. The photographer asked what the deal was. Co-owner said I was his 'real mom' They had me stand in front of him (out of camera view). He posed like a dream, staring intently at me. Who knew? He's bonded to me. My little Py loves me. 

That's a heck of a bright spot for me. Ribbons are nice, the gaze of a bonded dog - priceless. I'll take it.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

congratz, bk. and keep posting on your guy. remember - it's a breed i'm interested in, so you have a resident fan base here!


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Many congratulations on the win and your own personal success!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Congrats on your win ! I can appreciate how you felt when he needed you to focus. It is really heartwarming to feel needed and loved by our dogs. Can we please have a picture of your baby ? Even if it's not the UKC picture, I would love to see him !


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Just because I think they're pretty. I'm ordering photos so I can show off, I mean, share with you guys. ?

Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk

well, darn it, why'd it go sideways?


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk

hmm, I guess we can pretend he's lying down taking a nap?


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

What a personal triumph BorderKelpie! Congratulations!!! Inspirational and so exciting! I need a better picture to gaze at than the one you posted sideways of Pyro. Can you also try to finish him in AKC?


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Mfmst said:


> What a personal triumph BorderKelpie! Congratulations!!! Inspirational and so exciting! I need a better picture to gaze at than the one you posted sideways of Pyro. Can you also try to finish him in AKC?



Congratulations on both of your triumphs!
I too am requesting another photo - if I turn my iPad, the photo turns with it!?


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I'll try, I don't know why it did that. 
AKC is my next goal, and some performance titles, too. Hopefully. ?

Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Yay! I think I did it!!

Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

A moment of silliness. ?








Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Congrats


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Oh, my! He IS all that. Onward with that Champion and send us news along the way


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Thank you, Mfmst! 
He has an interesting backstory and honestly, thanks to fate or whatever, I made the right connections somehow doing the volunteer work at the shelter. I must thank my hairless pound puppies for this new adventure. 
I'm going to take little Py and Bug for a romp in the pasture stuff and then drag them off to bed, I'm beat. They, of course, are all full of p*** and vinegar (thought maybe I should learn to censor myself) Lol

Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

Way to go! Great job


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

BorderKelpie said:


> View attachment 320482
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk


Good loking boy !


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Just love that play bow! Hairless sounds so refreshing after grooming two poodles!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Congratulations, BK and Pyro!! :congrats::cheers2: I'm so proud of you both


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

I think that's wonderful, and congratulations to both of you! You deserve it!!


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Congratulations! to you both. Keep up the good work.

Each sunrise brings a bright new day with an even more brilliant future. The night and the dark days of the past are forgotten. As you look into the rising sun the shadows behind you are long and forbidding. Better not to look behind. New life lays before you in the light.

Eric


----------



## sidewinder (Feb 3, 2016)

GOOD BOY PYRO! Congratulations!!! I know what an effort it takes to make it to the dog show anyway, even when you haven't had enough sleep! Not easy.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I cried when I read this......only because it was such happy news, as I realize what it took for you to step out of your comfort zone.........Thank You Pyro! for bringing your best friend back out into the world.........


----------



## PoodleDreaming (Jun 10, 2015)

Gah! He is EVERYTHING. I've always wanted a hairless dog but my German Shedder is a really rude neck grabber and chewoneveryoner when she plays. No amount of correction has been able to fix it and out dogs play together really well but I worry about skin damage on a dog with no coat.

It's why I decided against a crested. I really like Xolo and Peruvian Inca Orchids, as well.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

ericwd9 said:


> Congratulations! to you both. Keep up the good work.
> 
> Each sunrise brings a bright new day with an even more brilliant future. The night and the dark days of the past are forgotten. As you look into the rising sun the shadows behind you are long and forbidding. Better not to look behind. New life lays before you in the light.
> 
> Eric


I blame you for this. lol Your recent writings shook something loose. 

I have also taken out my old notebook, dusted it off, and starting writing a little again. 
I am hoping that maybe once I can get rid of the poison, hatred, and saddness that, maybe, just maybe, something pretty or even useful might begin to grow inside again. Here's hoping...

Thank you.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

MollyMuiMa said:


> I cried when I read this......only because it was such happy news, as I realize what it took for you to step out of your comfort zone.........Thank You Pyro! for bringing your best friend back out into the world.........


Pyro is starting to form a habit of dragging me outside my comfort zone. Granted, it's a little, tiny comfort zone. lol
That day long trip to Houston and back, meeting with complete strangers in a 'foreign' place, all the pressure of getting a dog I've never met that not only belongs to me, but a friend as well. Whew!

And, there were PEOPLE at that show! Some of them even talked to me. It was terrifying! I'm actually surprised the only urine on my foot was Py's (yeah, he marked me while we were there, goober). Considering the vast quantities of coffee consumed to get me there, it's a miracle I didn't submissively urinate when surrounded by strangers. lol 

I was just thinking. I was in such a rush to get there, I never even took anything to calm my nerves. I did that all on my own somehow. I just now realized that! 
huh.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Omg! I missed this and now I'm on my phone which won't let me thank people. So I'm coming back to this tomorrow. In the mean time I'm so happy for you! !!big congrats!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

PoodleDreaming said:


> Gah! He is EVERYTHING. I've always wanted a hairless dog but my German Shedder is a really rude neck grabber and chewoneveryoner when she plays. No amount of correction has been able to fix it and out dogs play together really well but I worry about skin damage on a dog with no coat.
> 
> It's why I decided against a crested. I really like Xolo and Peruvian Inca Orchids, as well.


I've been lucky that way, for the most part. I put sweaters and tee shirts on the nekkid dogs and Sully (rough collie) grabs their clothes and drags them around. He tries to be gentle, but he's a bit of a klutz. So far, no serious injuries, just a few scuff marks. Since I play around with ratting, the scars don't bother us much. We call them battle scars. Surprisingly, the nekkid dogs heal really quickly. I do use coconut oil and cornhuskers lotion on them. I would use the coconut oil more often, but my DD is allergic to it somehow. 

Years ago, when my DD got her Shih tzu, everyone grabbed his neck. I found a cute leather spike collar for him. They soon learned to leave him alone. lol
That would be cute on a little tiny hairless dog. *hint-hint*


----------



## sidewinder (Feb 3, 2016)

Hooray for Borderkelpie!! |AND for Eric! He has said stuff that helped me too!

Thank you both.


----------



## PoodleDreaming (Jun 10, 2015)

BorderKelpie said:


> I've been lucky that way, for the most part. I put sweaters and tee shirts on the nekkid dogs and Sully (rough collie) grabs their clothes and drags them around. He tries to be gentle, but he's a bit of a klutz. So far, no serious injuries, just a few scuff marks. Since I play around with ratting, the scars don't bother us much. We call them battle scars. Surprisingly, the nekkid dogs heal really quickly. I do use coconut oil and cornhuskers lotion on them. I would use the coconut oil more often, but my DD is allergic to it somehow.
> 
> Years ago, when my DD got her Shih tzu, everyone grabbed his neck. I found a cute leather spike collar for him. They soon learned to leave him alone. lol
> That would be cute on a little tiny hairless dog. *hint-hint*


I'm not sure how I never thought of a spiked collar. Gonna be doing some shopping asap.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

WAY TO GO!!!! Congrats on so many levels!:adore:


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

congratulations  that's so awesome. I'm sorry I don't know all your dogs. Who is Kyro and do you have pictures???

pr


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Pyro, American Hairless Terrier









Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I wish that I had known all this was happening in Houston! Would have come out to support and cheer.

Do keep your notebook handy. You have enough material for a book of dog stories that I would happily read.


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

BorderKelpie said:


> Pyro, American Hairless Terrier
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perfect name for Pyro. American Hairless Terrier? I don't think I've ever seen one. gotta google.

pr


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Mfmst, last weekend's show was in Denton. I picked him up from his previous owner in Houston about two months ago. If I'd been thinking, I should have tried to meet up with you, it was an interesting trip to say the least. Lol

I have a brain load of stories I need to het on paper. I actually want to. There were a lot of fun adventures, some not so fun, that I would like to share someday. I may have to pull out the notebooks and dust off my laptop and just get started. I would be humbly pleased if you would be interested. 

Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

for the stories - why not try voice recording, or dragon software? you may want to preserve the story line above all and then fill in the details. just a thought. if i had stories worth telling, i think that's what i would do.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

That is just flat out cool how you got it all together and forged onto the show and look what you guys did!!! Just fantastic! Congratulations on your wins AND your gumption. That took some real grit if you ask me! Way to go!:cheers:


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

BorderKelpie said:


> Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk


wow wow wow 

pr


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

"I have a brain load of stories I need to het on paper. I actually want to. There were a lot of fun adventures, some not so fun, that I would like to share someday. I may have to pull out the notebooks and dust off my laptop and just get started. I would be humbly pleased if you would be interested."

I look forward to this.

Just get the stories out. Don't worry about syntax, time lines or grammar, just get it all out. When you run out of inspiration and words, go back, correct, edit and collate. Collected together you might well have a "best seller" or go "viral". Too many fine, interesting stories of peoples lives go to the grave with them. Those that are published make up the meat of our social history.
Eric


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

BorderKelpie said:


> Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk



OMG, that face! I can't get over that face!!!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

And that silly little face gives the sweetest little kisses. 

OK, question for conformation people: When I first got him, I thought he was a little 'soft' looking. You know, not toned and conditioned, maybe carrying a little extra weight. I've been taking him on walks through tall grass on uneven ground and letting him romp and trying to build a bond and some muscle. He's toning up a bit, leg muscles showing a hint of definition, etc. He's not as clumsy as he was (I learned that show horses never learn to balance themselves if they spend all their time in properly leveled arenas and stalls, but never go out on trail rides so the first thing I ever did with horses was take them on real rides). I tried that with him. He's gaining confidence while learning that there's a whole scary, but interesting world outside a crate and show ring. Oops, slipped off my thought trail. 

He is building some muscle, but now showing some ribs. I bumped his food up a little. But, he's active, as shiney as a hairless dog can be, seems to be healthy, etc, just a bit ribby. I didn't mind until I compared him to some of the other dogs at the show. IMHO, most looked soft to the point of fat with no muscle definition. Is that supposed to be what I need to do? I don't like squishy looking terriers. I like lean, muscley dogs. Even my poodle pets are more conditioned than the dogs I saw there. Actually, the pretty spoos I saw were sadly out of shape. I need to work on more muscle for him to cover up his hips a little, but, again, I'd rather cover them in muscle than fat. 

Am I doing this wrong?


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

BorderKelpie said:


> And that silly little face gives the sweetest little kisses.
> 
> OK, question for conformation people: When I first got him, I thought he was a little 'soft' looking. You know, not toned and conditioned, maybe carrying a little extra weight. I've been taking him on walks through tall grass on uneven ground and letting him romp and trying to build a bond and some muscle. He's toning up a bit, leg muscles showing a hint of definition, etc. He's not as clumsy as he was (I learned that show horses never learn to balance themselves if they spend all their time in properly leveled arenas and stalls, but never go out on trail rides so the first thing I ever did with horses was take them on real rides). I tried that with him. He's gaining confidence while learning that there's a whole scary, but interesting world outside a crate and show ring. Oops, slipped off my thought trail.
> 
> ...



Sounds good to me! I too used to be into horses. Eventing, endurance and western pleasure. If I took a fall now, I think I would break into a thousand or so pieces. With all training the slower you go the better the results.
Eric.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Do you want to build muscle and tissue? The bully breeders use a protein powder just like human body builders do..........correct exercise and high protein diets carefully used ...... I love to see sleek muscle on dogs and horses!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

MollyMuiMa said:


> Do you want to build muscle and tissue? The bully breeders use a protein powder just like human body builders do..........correct exercise and high protein diets carefully used ...... I love to see sleek muscle on dogs and horses!


I don't want him abnormally bulky, just healthy and fit with nice definition. 
I changed his diet and added raw meaty bones (his teeth were a disaster! They're looking better now, too).

The other thing I thought would be a nice side effect of walking/hiking would be me getting up and moving more. lol
Never hurts to bump up the pace a bit, right?


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I hope I did this correctly. That's Emily handling him, she's his other mum, I'm hiding up against the wall to get him to stand still. Little Goober. Lol









Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Funny the faults that seem to appear when he's refusing to stand correctly. He is not normally roach backed, and I've never seen him stand so far over his forelegs. Maybe he was leaning forward toward me? 
We need more practice, I can tell. 
Ok, what can I do to make him more fit? I see he also needs to get out in the sun and work on his tan (nekkid dogs tan and fade like humans, he's a bit pale, but, so am I working night shift for so long lol) 

Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

BorderKelpie said:


> Funny the faults that seem to appear when he's refusing to stand correctly. He is not normally roach backed, and I've never seen him stand so far over his forelegs. Maybe he was leaning forward toward me?
> We need more practice, I can tell.
> Ok, what can I do to make him more fit? I see he also needs to get out in the sun and work on his tan (nekkid dogs tan and fade like humans, he's a bit pale, but, so am I working night shift for so long lol)
> 
> Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk


Go out in the sun? and walk together. Walking is a good road to fitness for most.
Eric


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

BorderKelpie said:


> Funny the faults that seem to appear when he's refusing to stand correctly. He is not normally roach backed, and I've never seen him stand so far over his forelegs. Maybe he was leaning forward toward me?
> We need more practice, I can tell.
> Ok, what can I do to make him more fit? I see he also needs to get out in the sun and work on his tan (nekkid dogs tan and fade like humans, he's a bit pale, but, so am I working night shift for so long lol)
> 
> Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk



Get a few pieces of fitpaws equipment - 10 minutes or so every other day should put some muscle on him!


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

ericwd9 said:


> Go out in the sun? and walk together. Walking is a good road to fitness for most.
> Eric



LOL, that's what I was about to say! I agree, walking will help with keeping both fit. Good for everyone!


----------

